# Heebie Jeebies



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

piketroller said:


> I found something similar, but would characterize it more as a bum nest than a camp. The "shelter" was a blue trap draped over a rope between two trees. Trash was everywhere. Didn't stick around long enough to see who was coming back.


My company has been hired to bust these camps up a couple of times. Basically, to come in and remove everything including the structures. It's an odd, unhappy task for sure. Hell, I started a new vacant home cleanout on Thursday that somebody clearly is still squatting in. 20 gallon propane tanks upstairs. Lots of crack pipes. I even found 6 unopened boxes of Naloxone while clearing one of the bedrooms. I don't work with earbuds in at these type of jobs because you can't risk somebody sneaking up on you. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

This is not scary but freaked me out this year and first time it ever happened to me. Shot a nice buck right at dark and it ran off. Knew it was a good hit so started tracking pretty quick. Took my time blood trailing and after about 100 yds. finally found the buck behind a log. By this time it was dark and I was using a flashlight. As I swept the light over him something hissed at me loudly. Scared the crap out of me, dead bucks don't make loud hissing noises! A huge possum raises up from behind the deer and had been licking the blood off him haha. Man he was pissed. This was only 15 minutes after I had initially shot the deer and the possum was already on him. I think what happened is the buck just happened to run right up to the possum by chance before he piled up. The possum must have thought he was set for winter when a deer drops dead right in front of him! Well at least he got the gut pile as he watched me field dress the deer from about 10 yards away pretty comical.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> My company has been hired to bust these camps up a couple of times. Basically, to come in and remove everything including the structures. It's an odd, unhappy task for sure. Hell, I started a new vacant home cleanout on Thursday that somebody clearly is still squatting in. 20 gallon propane tanks upstairs. Lots of crack pipes. I even found 6 unopened boxes of Naloxone while clearing one of the bedrooms. I don't work with earbuds in at these type of jobs because you can't risk somebody sneaking up on you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I hope you are also packing a pistol. If you need a hired gun I don’t work cheap


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> I hope you are also packing a pistol. If you need a hired gun I don’t work cheap


At all times. I've only had to draw it in self defense once, quite recently, and it was after some nutjobs threatened to send the attack dog at me and then proceeded to bring out a huge (beautiful) pitbull. The revolver being unholstered was enough to change the dynamic of the incident. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> At all times. I've only had to draw it in self defense once, quite recently, and it was after some nutjobs threatened to send the attack dog at me and then proceeded to bring out a huge (beautiful) pitbull. The revolver being unholstered was enough to change the dynamic of the incident.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I figured you to be more of a Mel Gibson type than a danny glover


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

tenring said:


> Come on. A deer tied to a cross? I guess some guys will do anything to keep people out of their hunting area on public land.


It was crude but I knew what it was.
Truthfully it looked amateurishly teenaged. Was still weird considering I was 4-5 miles into the Dead Steam swamp near Houghton lake. Way back in there.
My guess was locals .


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> I figured you to be more of a Mel Gibson type than a danny glover


Racist and drunk, possibly antisemitic? 

I don't get the reference. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> Racist and drunk, possibly antisemitic?
> 
> I don't get the reference. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Haven't you seen any of the Lethal Weapon movies? Personally the fifth one is my favorite. You can probably find it in YouTube.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Racist and drunk, possibly antisemitic?
> 
> I don't get the reference. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Mel Gibson was a semi automatic guy and Danny glover was a wheel gun guy. Ever watch lethal weapon movies.
Didn’t mean to offend you, not what I was trying to do


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> Racist and drunk, possibly antisemitic?
> 
> I don't get the reference. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> Mel Gibson was a semi automatic guy and Danny glover was a wheel gun guy. Ever watch lethal weapon movies.
> Didn’t mean to offend you, not what I was trying to do


You didn't. I was attempting at humor. I thought maybe Braveheart but I'm actually quite undereducated in 90s action movies - it was never my genre. 

I switch between the revolver and pistol depending on work clothes. If I'm wearing the coveralls, I take the revolver because it cozies into the chest pocket really well. If I'm wearing work pants, I'll have on a belt with the pistol in the holster. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Long before pot reform, we almost stumbled into a massive grow area. Luckily we heard some guys talking and stopped. These guys were armed to the teeth!! We snuck out of there and later that summer we saw on the news that the place was found from the air,and busted five guys. All had extensive criminal records and one was wanted for murdering three people. We never hunted near there again. That was in the Wayne National forest.


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

Macs13 said:


> At all times. I've only had to draw it in self defense once, quite recently, and it was after some nutjobs threatened to send the attack dog at me and then proceeded to bring out a huge (beautiful) pitbull. The revolver being unholstered was enough to change the dynamic of the incident.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm guessing a 357mag, not a 38.


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

piketroller said:


> Haven't you seen any of the Lethal Weapon movies? Personally the fifth one is my favorite. You can probably find it in YouTube.


That's funny. I was like man there was a fifth one, I must have missed it when it came out. I googled it and found it. I've seen a good amount of the Sunny in Philadelphia episodes over the years channel surfing, but I hadn't seen that one. I got a good laugh. Danny DeVito was really funny in that role. After googling, I noticed that there is a real Lethal Wepon 5 in the works that will be directed by Mel Gibson.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

tenring said:


> That's funny. I was like man there was a fifth one, I must have missed it when it came out. I googled it and found it. I've seen a good amount of the Sunny in Philadelphia episodes over the years channel surfing, but I hadn't seen that one. I got a good laugh. Danny DeVito was really funny in that role. After googling, I noticed that there is a real Lethal Wepon 5 in the works that will be directed by Mel Gibson.


There's also a Lethal Weapon 6, but it's not as good as 5.


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

piketroller said:


> There's also a Lethal Weapon 6, but it's not as good as 5.


I noticed there is a 6, I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

tenring said:


> I'm guessing a 357mag, not a 38.


My revolver? Snubnose (bodyguard edition) Taurus Judge loaded with .45 long colt... stopping power on tap....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

I was in Georgia hog hunting around ten years ago. Three of us were pushing through the woods towards two other guys. I stopped by a small clump of brush and something growled at me. Then everything went quiet, no sound of anything running off or anything. I walked around the brush and found nothing. 

The guys I were with were far enough away where we couldn’t quite see each other so I thought maybe they were messing with me. When we got done pushing the woods no one said thy saw or heard anything. If it was them they never said a word. To this day I still don’t have a clue what that noise was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

Macs13 said:


> My revolver? Snubnose (bodyguard edition) Taurus Judge loaded with .45 long colt... stopping power on tap....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah, I was asking you. Nice. Stopping power without the snappiness of a small snub nose 357mag.


----------

